# bands



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2014)

When purchasing a catapult. Do they come fully equipped with the bands. If not would you fit if asked


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

It really does depend on who or where you are buying from. all the slingshots i have ever bought have come with bands installed but sometimes you will get one that comes without them installed. when buying from a custom maker if you are not sure about the band setup, you can always email them and ask for them to be put on the slingshot. But it is worth learning how to tie your own bands onto the slingshot. That way, if they break you wont be up the creek.

Hope this helps mate

Jako


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

My suggestion is to read the section~slingshot Bands & Tubes~~Do a lot read read different sections 90% of your questions will be answered for you..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---The vendor you'd be buying the SS from should indicate whether or not the SS comes banded. If the info provided doesn't so indicate, then ask them.

3---A forum username that makes public info of your name and email address makes you a potential target for internet bad dogs. You might be well advised to consider replacing that email account with another one that isn't so revealing and doing the same with your present forum username.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's handy to know how to tie bands. Tie 'em tight and don't be afraid of using a lot of tie to hold them securely.

Pocket Predator comes with bands attached, except for their new aluminum minis. Gopher Slingshots provides the bands, but you need to tie them yourself. If you get a Flippinout Scout, it has the new flip clips, which are no worries. All the commercial tube forks (Daisy, Barnett, Marksman, Trumark, Aftermath) that I've bought come tubes attached, but sliding the tubes onto those types of fork is pretty easy. Saunders comes with bands but you need to attach them yourself. However, Saunders' band clips are *the* easiest to use band attachment system I have run into. The band slots on the Wham-O Sportsman are pretty easy, too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

